# LANDMARKS OF OUR FATHERS UPDATE:



## MasonicAdept (Feb 14, 2019)

IT IS GO TIME!!!
The moment that has been waited on:
The Official Release of the Examination of the White Paper: Politics in Masonic Research by critically acclaimed Masonic author Bro. John L. Hairston Bey
We finally have the rebuttal to the White Paper published by the MWPHGL of Massachusetts.
The book details the errors in the history of Freemasonry among so-called African Americans as propagated by the MWPHGL of Massachusetts, and the uncovers much of the politics and reasoning behind the need to remain zealous of the faulty March 6th, 1775 start date for African Lodge No. 1, and MUCH MORE.
Get your copy NOW!
http://landmarksofourfathers.com/Order


----------

